# Does anyone else....



## CCourson05 (Nov 26, 2011)

Run their own fecals? Just wondering... It saves me money.


----------



## redtailgal (Nov 26, 2011)

not yet.......

but when mother in law asked me what I wanted for Christmas, I told her that I wanted a microscope.

"What are you gonna study she asks?"

Poop, I  reply.

Dont know if I will get the microscope or not


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers (Nov 26, 2011)

If I had goats (or another farm animal), then you bet I would!


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers (Nov 26, 2011)

redtailgal said:
			
		

> not yet.......
> 
> but when mother in law asked me what I wanted for Christmas, I told her that I wanted a microscope.
> 
> ...


----------



## CCourson05 (Nov 27, 2011)

I've had mine for years, but I've never used it much. So... 

Here's a pic of it. Lol. Just for proof..


----------



## Stacykins (Nov 27, 2011)

I got a microscope that goes up to 1000x magnification for fecals from eBay, made by Graf Apsco. Only set me back 30$, and despite being a near antique, works AMAZINGLY. I am going to buy a veterinary parasite book after I sell a few odds and ends (the one I want costs a pretty penny, but my Uncle who is a large animal vet swears it is the best).


----------

